# Good games for small children



## fractionMan (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm getting lil fraction a netbook for his 4th birthday, mainly cos he keeps pinching mine to go on cbeebies.

Anyway, I'm looking for some suitable edutainment to stick on it.

Any recommendations? 

'edutainment' is in the firefox dictionary but firefox and netbook aren't


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd collar a teacher, and ask them.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 19, 2009)

My 4 year old loves GCompris. http://gcompris.net/ 
I've got it running on linux, but I think they do a windows version.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 19, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> My 4 year old loves GCompris. http://gcompris.net/
> I've got it running on linux, but I think they do a windows version.





will be fantastic on a linux netbook


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 19, 2009)

I notice some of the screenshots look at bit different to mine. Look at http://gcompris.net/Binary-packages-for-my for some additional repositories that might have newer versions e.g. http://thomas.enix.org/DebianRepository for Debian.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 19, 2009)

BTW you can turn the music off in the options. You'll definitely want to do this after about 5 minutes.


----------



## FunkyUK (Feb 19, 2009)

most of the stuff at www.orisinal.com


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html

Don't thank me, thank moomoo.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html
> 
> Don't thank me, thank moomoo.



argh..  not that again.

*addicted*


----------

